# hating car rides



## Guest (Apr 17, 2002)

hey all,just feeling sorry for myself. i had an overnight stomach virus two and a half weeks ago, and things still aren't back to 'normal'. i'm getting attacks a couple times a day, and if i eat anything more than a piece of toast per meal, i'm asking for trouble. i could deal with this, except i have to drive one of my best friends to the airport later today. it's about 45 mins each way, and i know i'm not up for it. i mean, i might be fine, but just thinking about it is making me feel worse. i think car rides are just about the worst thing when i'm not feeling well. the idea of being out stuck in traffic is terrifying to me! it sucks too, cause all my friends are starting to plan camping trips for the summer, and i really want to go, but sometimes i just think i can't deal with it. like the place they're going to at the end of the month has no outhouses or anything. they're all like 'come on, it's not that bad'. and i'm thinkng...maybe if i felt the best i had all year, i could handle it, but on the other hand, if i had a bad attack, how am i supposed to crouch over a pit?! i just can't handle it, so i'm skipping this one. anyway, just looking for some sympathy and moral support. midge.ps. star--(incase you read this) how have things been going?


----------



## gr8girl (Jan 14, 2002)

Hello,I know how you feel. I actually had a stomach virus about two weeks ago as well. It was going around the place /i work. Anyway, most people recovered in two to three days. It took me a week to feel semi-normal again. When I was sick I continued to think that a person with a disgestive disorder is the last person who needs a stomach virus. I can empathize about not being able to go places. I don't hang out with my friends much anymore because I always decline invitations to go places. I think they think I don't want to hang with them. I've read that an amino acid called L-Glutamine works for dirrhea. Also, stay away from processed foods refined sugar, refined flour caffeine and acidic foods. I read this information in a book, Listen to Your Gut by Jini Patel Thompson. The book is awesome. I highly recommend it. You can order it at www.caramal.com. Good luck.gr8girl


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Midge, I hope you are feeling better by now. You have been here for wuite a while have you not? I can't remember weather you said you had been diagnosed or not.I don't like over night car jounrneys. I always worry about what nmight happen.The easiest way to combat this is to not worry about what is going to happen, just take things as they come. Thats somenthing a wise man once said to me. And maybe a couple of imodium.


----------



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

I totally know what you mean! Long car rides suck! Good to hear from you! Things have been alright... I am finished my exams (which is so nice) are you headed home for the summer? Take care, and e-mail me if you get a chance!-Star


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

spliff- yea, i guess i have been around for a while now. time flies! i was diagnosed over ten years ago, when i was a kid. but i've had some particularly tough times through university. a couple of times i've nearly dropped out mid-semester to go home and rest. one semester, i only took 2 classes because i was feeling so ill. i totally agree though, if you're feeling vaguely ok, not thinking about getting sick is key. it's really tough though!star--good to know you're still around! congrats on making it through exams. yeah, i'm staying out here to do summer school again. it's my 6th semester in a row now! but otherwise i won't finish by april. how about you, are you sticking around here?midge.


----------



## Marmite (May 17, 2002)

Hiya,Iï¿½m a bit of a newbie at this game but I can totally symathise. Iï¿½m away travelling in South America and got diagnosed about 4 weeks ago (have been here for 4 nï¿½months so far another 4 to go!) All the travel i do is overnight or long haul bus trips of at least 6 hours a pop.Sorry to hear your story but glad Iï¿½m not alone.


----------



## Xeno_proteuS (May 30, 2002)

New poster here. Diagnosed about a year ago, though I've felt the symptoms for a few years now, I just never bothered to have checked out, and, strangely, I didn't think it was much of an issue at the time.As far as car rides are concerned, I completely agree with you. Not even long car rides for me, it's any type of car ride; even if it's just a ten minute ride, I get an anxiety attack and my stomach doesn't agree with me.I have to go to my father's wedding in the beginning of July. I'm in Ottawa, and I have to drive over to Montreal; two hours. Well, I'M not driving, it's my brother, with my girlfriend (though I'm not sure if that'll be for much longer) and my brother's girlfriend as well. So it's embarrassing asking my brother to pull over if I start to feel ill, though they all know my condition, it's still embarrassing.I find what really helps is listening to music that you really like, y'know, things to keep your mind off of what makes you feel ill. Heh, there's been a few times where I just didn't stop talking the whole way to where ever we were going, it helps me keep my mind occupied.I've also passed up so many road trips, camping trips, and pretty much anything where I'd have to be in a situation where there wasn't a washroom nearby. My friends have given up on me, and almost never ask me to go places with them now. This is also the case with my girlfriend right now. She knows about my IBS, but I don't think she really understands what it's like, I guess it would be a 'lil tough to imagine what it's like. I understand it must be tough for her, but it's difficult trying to get through this without the support of her, not to mention the support of my family (which is nil).*shrug* I guess that's why I registered on these boards tonight..I was feeling extremely down lately, and have visted these boards every now and then since I was diagnosed and admired the support that you shared for eachother. I hope I can contribute to some of the discussions and help those going through what I am right now. It's extremely difficult living a 'normal' life being diagnosed with IBS, especially being young adults such as ourselves. I'm just glad that I've become a part of a community that understands the difficulties of dealing with IBS.Thanks for hearing me rant, heh..- Leigh


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

First off - Welcome to the board Xeno!







I for one have found a lot of the postings helpful and just sharing in other people's comments and coping mechanisms has been great.I used to have a major problem with car journeys altogether but I am slowly getting better at coping with them.Most of the time it was the anxiety about the impending journey that made me worse. (Not just car journeys but any transport or situation where I was not in control of the when I could use the toilet facilities!!!







I still have bad days and am rather averse to cinema or theatre trips unless I am guaranteed an aisle seat. Even then I can't settle in the few minutes before something starts and find myself nipping off to the loo every few minutes!!!







Before I travel these days I often take something called "tormentil complex" by a company called bioforce. Don't know if you can get it where you are. For the anxiety (and when going to an event) I also take a couple of drops of Bach Flower remedies which I know you can get in quite a lot of places. They seem to calm me down a bit.I hope you get the kind of support and "friendship" from the board that most of us seem to experience.


----------

